

Ask HN: How to solve US immigration for a foreign cofounder? - nnd

I have several offers to join a US-based startup as a cofounder&#x2F;CTO. Hence, I&#x27;m trying to figure out a way how I can stay in US to work on my startup.<p>I did some research and talked to the lawyers, and their seems to be no straightforward way to do this.<p>To summarise, options are:<p>- find a job, wait for H1B until Oct next year and then work on my startup part time<p>- apply for a degree and study for 1-2 years, then have a year to look for a job without restrictions. Work part-time on the statup in the meantime<p>- O-1, I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m eligible myself, but I know some entrepreneurs who pulled it.<p>I don&#x27;t see a direct way to solve the immigration issue though. I think this should be a quite common case, so I&#x27;m curious how other hackers solved it. I&#x27;d really appreciate any legal hacks available, as the situation seems rather hopeless at this point.
======
forrestblount
O is definitely a great way to go if you can get it. What is your hesitation
to apply?

You also didn't mention how you're here now - are you just on a tourist visa?

~~~
nnd
No hesitation, I'll talk to the laywers who specialise in O-1 to see if I'm
eligible and if not, what are the missing requirements.

And yes, I'm on a tourist B1/B2 visa.

